# Bảng báo giá ô dù cầm tay quảng cáo



## odunguyenphat (25/8/21)

Quảng cáo là hình thức tuyên truyền được trả phí hoặc không để thực hiện việc giới thiệu thông điệp về chiếc, dịch vụ, công ty hay ý tưởng, quảng cáo là hoạt động truyền thông phi trực tiếp giữa người với người mà trong đó người muốn truyền thông phải trả tiền cho các phương tiện truyền thông đại chúng để đưa thông điệp mang đến thuyết phục hay tác động đến người nhận thông điệp.
Quảng cáo là những nỗ lực nhằm tác động tới hành vi, thói quen đặt hàng của người tiêu dùng hay khách hàng bằng cách cung cấp những thông tin cung cấp hàng theo cách thuyết phục về sản phẩm hay dịch vụ của người cung cấp.




*Ô dù cầm tay đẹp làm ô dù quảng cáo*
Thế nào là một chiếc *ô dù cầm tay quảng cáo đẹp* thực sự, đã bao giờ bạn suy nghĩ đưa đến vấn đề này khi đi mua chúng chưa? Đôi khi chúng ta chỉ quan tâm xem màu sắc thế nào mà quên để ý mang đến tất cả các vấn đề khác, thành ra khi mua về rồi mới thấy mình không ưng ý cho lắm. Rất nhiều khi lại quá chú trọng tới tạo mẫu, bỏ qua màu sắc mà không biết rằng yếu tố màu sắc rất quan trọng, nó quyết định độ “hot” của chiếc trên thị trường. Chúng phản ánh cảm xúc, tâm trạng người mua, giúp tạo ấn tượng cho thương hiệu. Yếu tố quyết định cuối cùng phải kể mang đến đó là chất liệu mẫu *ô dù quảng cáo*.
Xưởng ô dù Hưng Thịnh - khu vực cung cấp và cung cấp các mẫu ô dù quảng cáo theo nhu cầu sẽ mang lại bất ngờ lớn cho quý khách về *bảng báo giá ô dù cầm tay*, ô dù quà tặng, ô dù quảng cáo. nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong việc phân phối và làm ra ô dù quảng cáo, chúng tôi có đầy đủ các báo giá ô dù quảng cáo của các loại ô, rất thuận tiện cho khách hàng
*Bảng báo giá ô dù cầm tay, ô dù quảng cáo cụ thể như sau*:
♦ Ô dù cầm tay: cán thẳng, gập giá từ giá giao động từ 60.000đ – 200.000đ
♦ Giá ô quảng cáo ngoài trời: giá giao động từ 280.000đ - 500.000đ
♦ Giá ô dù lệch tâm, ô che quán cafe: giá giao động từ 1.600.000đ – 3.000.000đ
♦ Giá các loại lều bạt nhà bạt: giá giao động từ 1.500.000đ – 5.000.000đ
♦ Giá ô quảng cáo gấp ngược cho ô tô: giá giao động từ 100.000đ – 250.000đ




*Do đâu nên chọn Hưng Thịnh để đặt mua ô dù quà tặng, ô dù quảng cáo ?*
Với đội ngũ điều hành và hệ thống nhân viên, chuyên viên chuyên nghiệp xưởng Hưng Thịnh đã luôn hoàn thành tốt nhiệm vụ của mình được khách hàng tin tưởng giao phó. Trên bước đường phát trển thành công, với tầm nhìn dài hạn và quan điểm phát triển bền vững chúng tôi đã tập trung đầu tư tạo ra các phân xưởng chủ đạo để nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm dịch vụ đáp ứng cho ngành hàng của mình.
Các dòng mẫu chính của chúng tôi:
♦ Phân phối ô dù làm quà tặng cho các sự kiện, hội nghị, hội thảo
♦ Sản xuất ô dù cao cấp, các sản phẩm ô dù cầm tay, may da theo nhu cầu..
♦ Tạo ra ô dù cầm tay, ô dù quảng cáo ngoài trời, che mưa che nắng
Với kinh nghiệm không ít năm trong lĩnh vực cung cấp quà tặng cũng như tạo ra *ô dù quà tặng quảng cáo*, gia công thiết kế đóng thương hiệu hình ảnh lên mẫu, chúng tôi tự hào đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm tốt nhất cùng sự đáp ứng chu đáo nhiệt tình sẽ làm vừa lòng những quý khách hàng khó tính nhất.
Với phương châm : UY TÍN – CHẤT LƯỢNG – TẬN TÌNH – GIÁ CẢ HỢP LÝ.
--------------------------------
Thông tin liên hệ
Địa chỉ : 46/4F Ấp Mới Mỹ Huê, P. Trung Mỹ Tây, Huyện Hóc Môn, TPHCM
Hotline : *0364 234 741 ( Mr. Hưng )*
Email : nguyenthanhdong05@gmail.com


----------

